# Gladesmen in Texas?



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Anybody got one or got a friend with one? It would be awesome to have one in the stable and sure want to wet test be sure!


----------



## OpenFly (Aug 31, 2015)

Good luck! I've been looking for one of these for a looooong time in Tejas.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Haha yeah, I've got my eyes on a few for sale. I'll drive 18 hours to buy one but sure as heck wanna wet test before doing that!


----------



## jimmyc300 (Apr 25, 2013)

There is a guy in Gonzales that has one. I have seen him in poc and on way to fish. I really want to talk to him anyway, so I'll try to get some info and his contact info. 
Jimmy


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Gramps said:


> Haha yeah, I've got my eyes on a few for sale. I'll drive 18 hours to buy one but sure as heck wanna wet test before doing that!


Gramps, 

I replied to your pm


----------

